# The Flow of Time (Part III)



## rcallaci (Nov 9, 2003)

WARNINGS AND EXPLANATIONS

It’s been awhile since our last little trip through time and that’s mainly due to my procrastination and laziness. This will be the last piece in this series so it will tend to be a little bit longer and a little bit wilder. I need to emphasize and make clear that this is mainly a creative piece; musings of my imagination on what I  believe or think Time to be. I will be writing about how I relate time to God, heaven, hell, Lucifer,  poetry and the creation of the universe. I mean no offense to anyone’s
religious, philosophical  or spiritual beliefs. This is a thought piece and I hope you have fun thinking along with me.  


THE APPLE DOESN’T FALL IT FLOATS

Musings and ponderings of an addled mind

I hope you’ve brought along your imaginations and an open mind, for 
I intend to take you on a wild speculative ride through time. My last section was mainly a pseudo scientific exposition of the nature of time. I attempted to define, differentiate and clarify the different aspects of time, (time, space, direction, movement and information) or what I think constitutes its composition.  In this section I intend to have fun with time, to explore its metaphysical aspects and let my imagination imagine the what ifs and the what not of that great paradox we call Time. 

A Recap of Time

Out of the nothingness of chaos where time does not exist a tiny stirring was caused by the un-caused. Out of No Space, space emerged, non-matter became matter and matter formed information, and that information started to move outward in all directions and thus began the Flow of Time. With a mighty roar and a “Big Bang” time started to flow and the universe was born rushing ever onwards towards it death so that it may die and be reborn again and again and again in the forever flow of time. 

The Wheel of Time

Round and round and round we go where we end up is back to go. And so it goes with Time, forever turning and spinning, weaving and wobbling, twisting and bobbling, a loop with a loop and a circle within a circle , contained within itself with the beginning at the end and the end at the beginning, unbroken and seamless, locked in a forever
battle. The wheel of time churns and turns with no beginning or end in sight, foreverflowing, forever going, caught in the twisted loop of eternity. 


All the Time in the World (A poem by R. Callaci)

In the heavens when we were free
God told us just to be
There was no concept of this thing
Called forever and eternity

All torn
All worn
Forlorn
Not born

This wheel, this loop we’re in
Reminds us of our sin
We wanted to be more 
Than what we were before

Pure light
Sun bright
Dark light
Dead night

Wandering from our home
Lost and all alone
Blinded by our pride
We’re grooms without a bride

Cast out
No hope
Blackout
Can’t cope

The tick tock tick of time 
Is our hell and is our crime
The wheel forever turns
Our soul forever burns


Before the chains of Time
(The dawn of heaven)

Imagine if you will a time when Time did not exist. The beginning did not yet begin and all that Was, and Is, and Will be, was yet to be, never to be, or already past. Pure Undiluted Bliss was this No Place; Non-Being in its Pure Unrealized State. The music of this nothingness was perfect in pitch, resonance and sound, one flawless note , beyond beauty, beyond perfection, beyond comprehension. In this nothingness does God dwell and that nothing is God; out of time, not created, not born, always to Be and to not Be. In this nothing that is called God dwelled all the energy that is God, an undifferentiated non-separated wholeness of nonexistence. All was in perfect equilibrium and harmony. And it was good.

(The war in heaven)

In the heavens of God all was perfection and harmony. The One Note rang throughout the heavens giving off a sound of indefinable power, peace and glory. An inexplicable stillness filled the heavens and freedom reigned. And then in the belly of this perfection a tiny stirring was felt, was heard, this vibration vibrated throughout the heavens and the One Note stretched into two then three and then turned into a discordant symphony. The war in heaven had begun.

(The fall from heaven)

The power and the glory yet remained but the stillness and peace of the heavens was disturbed with a cacophony of sound. The peaceful slumber of the unrealized and Omni-potential God was disrupted and all was not good. The heavens shook and the music waned as the unrealized God was about to waken and become realized. The singer of the One Note who allowed this symphony to be, out of a need and pride to create diversity, understood when the unrealized awakes all the heavens would cease to be. And a new note would form and be sung by another. As the singer tried to reverse the folly that he/she wrought and return to the equilibrium of the One Note; IT awoke.

(The dawn of hell)

The heavens were ripped asunder as IT awoke from its peaceful slumber. With a yawn IT split the singer and the chorus in half in two major chords; a Feminine and a Masculine. The feminine aspect was to remain in heaven and the masculine was to be no more. The masculine aspect of the singer pleaded for mercy and forgiveness and begged to make amends. God listened and took pity on the apostate and gave judgment. With the might of ITS breath God cast out the broken singer and half of heavens chorus from there heaven and home.

(The beginning of Time)

He was the brightest of all the stars of heaven, and even ripped and torn in half, he still shone with a fire of a billion suns.  With a mighty roar and a Big Bang, he imploded and exploded out of the nothingness and the flow of Time began.


The Damnation of Lucifer Morningstar (A poem by R. Callaci)


In the river of death my dreams fade into oblivion as 
I drown in the sweet nectar of its comforting embrace. 
The pains and sorrows of my wounded shattered soul 
are washed clean of the taint put upon it by the iniquities 
of life. I sink slowly into the bosom where I once belonged.

The breath of death is upon me now
Sweet release, joyful feast, final peace
Hell is past; free at last, journeys end
Death begin, forgiven sin, light within

The moments come
why has it not begun?
Deaths last breath
has pulled away,
please don’t leave me,
come back my way. 
One last kiss
is all I ask, 
don’t turn away
from my fetid breath. 
Oh cruel death 
what joke is this, 
to give a taste 
of home and kin,
only to take
it all away, 
leaving me
In hell to stay.

Death escapes me once again
I've done all I could to amend 
In the dust and in the dirt 
Here I remain damned and hurt

In my creation 
was my apostasy; 
that bygone light 
Now dims endlessly.
Burnt and seared
I now remain,
cursing forever 
each dusk to dawn. 
In the wheel I’m
forever caught;
in endless spokes 
with no reward. 
My light was dimmed 
for Yours to shine, 
It’s You they love 
and I they scorn. 
Oh Death! Oh Death! 
How could it be; 
that you have now 
forsaken me.

I was the Light, the Morningstar
How dare you ignore me from afar
I killed my light for you to be
Yet you curse me with Times eternity

An act of love
has turned to hate, 
my wrath and rage 
will not abate. 
No nirvana 
will I ever see
in nothingness
I will never be. 
In hell I’ll wallow 
in  my despair 
while angels sing 
how much You care.
No redemption for me
un-forgiven I’ll be, 
all because
I dared to think
You were like me

Oh God! Oh God!
Look what you've done.
I hope you've had 
Your Godly fun.
In misery I shall cower
I bow before your power
Supplication! Humiliation! 
my damnation, total subjugation

Toss a little bone to me,
A tiny dust of hope, as I linger
in this twisted loop of eternity
never again to see the light
never again sight
never again bright
forever and ever and ever and ever

In the river of death my dreams fade into oblivion as
I drown in the sweet nectar of its comforting embrace.
The pains and sorrows of my wounded shattered soul
are washed clean of the taint put upon it by the iniquities
of life. I sink slowly into the bosom where I once belonged…

Time and the Morningstar

Some of you may be thinking what this creation story and these poems have to do with this series on the Flow of Time. Wasn’t this just supposed to be a thought piece on the nature of time without this creative hodgepodge about a mythological figure and event?
When I think about time I usually view it through the Morningstar’s eyes.  Much of my poetry is written in the Morningstar’s voice; that of a tragic figure forever damned and cursed in the twisted loop of time that he was made to create in order to spare himself and his brothers from being erased. But he tires of being in this hell of time and seeks its destruction so that he can return home to heaven. It is in this metaphysical mindset where the basis of my thoughts of time emanates from.

THE CAT MEOWS AND THE DOG BARKS

A Loop in Time

The mind like time is an elusive thing. You can’t touch it, feel it or see it, but you know it’s there working its magic. {The brain/mind debate; is it a singular unit or two interconnecting units is a subject unto itself; in simplistic terms I view the brain as hardware and mind as software and in metaphysical terms I view mind as immaterial, like soul or time and the brain as material, a physical body, a temporal component }  Our mind stores information the same way time does; by the amount of space that it can hold. How much spaces or space can the mind hold, a finite amount, an infinite amount or a controlled infinite amount? In my way of thinking I would opt for all three depending on the speed, size, direction and movement of each bit of information given.

We’ve all experienced moments of frustration when we’ve been bombarded with large amounts of information that seemed to come from all directions at once. Due to its speed and size much of that information was lost to us, our minds couldn’t process that allotted space of information at that given time with the smaller or limited space of our mind at that moment in time. The Data Dump is just too large and fast for our minds to process it fully, the space our minds allotted for that information is to small and finite for it to take in something of that size and speed. But it’s not the size of the information that impedes proper processing but the breath of the speed that halts it to a grind. As the speed slows the space flows and that large amount of information is fully processed when before it was just a chaotic jumble. As the rate of information slows the larger the size of information the mind can handle. 

How much space does the mind hold? It holds an infinite amount. How much information does the mind hold? It holds a finite amount. If one were measuring the brain one would find that the space within it is finite. The neurons of the brain and nervous system carry, transport, hold and release information in a finite framework that produces thought which is of an infinite framework. It’s in that infinite framework where the extemporal laws of time /space take hold.  As I’ve mentioned previously space is just an absence of information, (physical and nonphysical) it has no size, length or form in its physical state or in its naked form. Space therefore is infinite in nature forever expanding as each new bit of information enters its domain. It’s these bits of information that confine space to a location and in that location boundaries are formed. 

When we read a book, take in a movie or a play; listen to a series of lectures or a favorite piece of music; walk the dog, fly on a plane or watch a sunset; the space within our mind receives that information and proceeds to catalogue, separate, condense and file it to a specific location where strings of informational data are laced and intertwined into memory loops. It’s these memory loops that create the boundaries that confine the information that we receive within the circle of space that surrounds our mind. Our mind is filled with strings of data cells moving multi-directionally at various rates of speed.  It’s these interconnecting loops bobbing and weaving, twisting and turning from one circle to another that traps us in the forever wheel of time.

The Tick Tock of Time

We are finite creatures and although Time might seem infinite it too is finite. The physical universe adheres to the laws of entropy, the universe has an allotted amount of time and when that time runs out the universe ceases to be. The tick tock of Time will tick no more and all that was will be like it never was; total annihilation and oblivion; the ultimate death. If this is the case then what is all this talk about forever and eternity. How can there be a forever when there is an end? 

The Trick of Time

When we die, every part of us dies, the brain, mind, heart, and everything that makes us, us, ceases to function. We become nothing more then food for worms, maggots and dirt.  It’s what happens in the final microseconds before our death, as the light fades to dark; where the twisted loop of time plays its forever trick. The string is cut and the space closes to the outside world accepting no more information. All the strings of data, thought and memory recorded in our lifetime start to compress and contract and connect with each other in interconnecting loops. The rate of speed is slowed to an incalculable degree.
We relive our lives over and over in one loop and create new ones in another. Time slows yet the information flows as each loop weaves into the other. Time creates the illusion of forever as the last microsecond of our life stretches into an eternity trapping us in the heaven or hell that is created by the trick of time. 

BROKEN WINGS AND HOLLOW BONES

The Cosmic Twist of Time

As I sit in my oversized chair staring at my wall sculpture while my cigarette burns in the ashtray and my coffee turns cold, I think about time and other things. I ponder about the sameness of this moment to the other moments I had sitting in another chair thinking similar thoughts and doing similar things. Am I reliving this moment with things slightly changed or am I in a new moment or in one continuing moment? Am I in my last microsecond of life waiting for the final embrace of death while the twist of time ties me in a memory loop and I only dream of sitting in this oversized chair thinking about time and other things? I also wonder about thought. Where does it go when the physical boundaries that restrains it within our physical domain is no more. Does it go out into the cosmos forming new strings that intersect with other strings of thought not our own? As our own loop finally winds down, does it then connect with these other strings where it forms multi-group mind loops. Clusters within clusters, groups within groups; swapping, deleting, adding and exchanging endless bits of new, old and recycled information.  On and on we go, where we stop we do not know, caught in the forever web of Time’s tethered chains.

It’s we who are the Morningstar!!

The Beastie King (a poem by R. Callaci)

Forever black, forever night
Never again to see the light
Blinding black, lightless night
Once bright, once bright once bright

Cold dark light 
Cruel black night  
In hell will I sing and be tonight
To wander hopeless and alone
In this pitiless pit I now call home

The beast howls! The beast roars!
My bellies raw, my knees are sore 
I suffocate~ I supplicate~ I salivate
In the darkness~ in the dirt~ forever hurt

Bent and broken, worn and beat
No retreat, complete defeat
In anguished lament I forever sing

Dark light, black night, once pure, once bright


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Nov 9, 2003)

Wow Bob, this is your best one yet.  You really should get all these thoughts and poetry published.  When I saw this was finally on, I had to grab a cup of coffee and get myself comfortable.

My thoughts, we know scientists have now found strings that they believe connects all to the universe, going back in time, to the dawn of life.  Stephen Hawking believes we are in a loop, no such thing as the end of the universe, a continual cycle of life and death where space bends.  Your thoughts on strings I find quite brilliant.  In the bible Adam and Eve are cast out of the garden of Eden because they wanted knowledge, to think, to create in their egos.  So they were cast out forever walking the earth blindly, alone, with only each other for company, never feeling God's total embrace anymore.  When we die and our mind's slowly relive our lives because we cannot create or think anymore, do we merge with others like us?  Some believe that we are all connected to God by an invisible imbiblical cord.  When we die, God pulls us in so we don't get lost in the dark, our strings are connected to the light, to the Morning Star.  Is the Morning Star our original lucifer because it had the nerve to start the the quiver in the pit of God's belly?  Could be.  If the Morning Star is to be our destination, I can only believe that we as spiritual humans are becoming better, asking for forgiveness, in the hopes that one day we will be allowed to enter in pure love.

Kimberly


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Nov 10, 2003)

Bob, I forgot to add one more thing.  Those darn kids keep interrupting my flow of thoughts.

Super Nova.  When Morning Star collapses in on herself, then there will be total darkness, back in time.  Did that make sense?  Probably not.  

Boy, am I glad you live on the opposite end of me and in a different country.  I'd be bugging you all the time about strange thoughts just like yours. :wink: 

Kimberly


----------



## rcallaci (Nov 10, 2003)

Kimberly

I'm glad you found this piece of some interest and I'm quite pleased by your insightful understanding of my convoluted thinking. I like using religous or spiritual language to express scientific thought. Hawkins, Tippler, Thorne, Guth, Barrow, Davies, Dawkins, Gould and other great scientific minds inspire and fill me with wonder at the intricate complexity and paradoxical nature of the universe. I also have been a fervent student of religous thought for the past thirty years or so and intergrating them has been somewhat of a interest of mine. The fact that I can express these thoughts into a coherent form and recieve understanding in the way that I intended is quite rewarding.

The beginning is the end and the end is the beginning, when the star collapses within itself and darkness falls, at that same moment it is born and its light shines forth. To see the light one must know the darkness, in the dark does the light follow. 



Warmest Regards,
Bob


----------

